# The Forum Sponcers



## choppsman (Jan 24, 2006)

I can find the posts with the forum sponcers, so who are they again??


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm a little confused. What sponsors are you looking for?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I was wondering that too? Maybe Nicko knows the answer.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just go to the bottom of the Rick Bayless forum and you will see:

Cater Global
www.catererglobal.com

Earthy Delights
www.earthy.com

Chef Knives
www.chefknivestogo.com


----------

